
New skimmers fit right on top of chip and PIN credit card scanners - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/02/new-skimmers-fit-right-on-top-of-chip-and-pin-credit-card-scanners/
======
teh_klev
Direct link to Krebs' article which this one is recycling:

[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/02/more-on-bluetooth-
ingeni...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/02/more-on-bluetooth-ingenico-
overlay-skimmers/)

------
wccrawford
So the news here is that someone has made yet another overlay for a card
reader?

The chip isn't vulnerable here. It's still the old method that's being
attacked, so it's not really surprising that people continue to target it.

